# Adresse IP Française



## fousfous (16 Mars 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

Pour mes études je vais en Suède pendant 3 mois et j'aimerai savoir comment je pourrais me débrouiller pour donner l'impression aux sites que je suis en France (comme visiblement y a des frontières sur internet...).
J'ai pensé utiliser la livebox comme un serveur mais je sais pas vraiment comment faire et ce que je trouve sur internet ne m'aide pas beaucoup.

Merci de votre aide


----------



## usurp (17 Mars 2017)

fousfous a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Pour mes études je vais en Suède pendant 3 mois et j'aimerai savoir comment je pourrais me débrouiller pour donner l'impression aux sites que je suis en France (comme visiblement y a des frontières sur internet...).
> J'ai pensé utiliser la livebox comme un serveur mais je sais pas vraiment comment faire et ce que je trouve sur internet ne m'aide pas beaucoup.
> ...



Bonjour,

Je ne suis pas un spécialiste de la chose, mais les solutions sont de passer par un VPN ou d'utiliser un serveur proxy qui te donnera une IP "française".

Edit : viens de trouver ce lien pour un tuto proxy

-usurp-


----------



## bompi (17 Mars 2017)

Avoir un VPN ne coûte plus très cher et permet, de fait, d'être facilement "de n'importe quel pays".

En effet, les divers fournisseurs de VPN permettent d'établir des connexions avec des serveurs dans nombre de pays et tu peux passer ainsi de "français" à "anglais" en te connectant à Paris ou à Londres. Cela m'a permis de voir des matchs de rugby retransmis par la BBC...

L'avantage des services payants est qu'ils sont de bonne qualité (par exemple, PureVPN et NewsHosting ne m'ont jamais laissé en rade) et si tu surveilles un peu, tu verras qu'il y a fréquemment des offres de licences "à vie" (une à deux fois par an pour PureVPN) pour un montant très raisonnable.


----------



## kaos (17 Mars 2017)

1-Un simple proxy gratuit devrait faire le job

On trouve des tonnes de sites pour tester ou lister les proxys en états
https://www.free-proxy.fr/

http://www.xroxy.com/proxylist.php?port=&type=&ssl=ssl&country=FR&latency=&reliability=#table

http://www.checker.freeproxy.ru/checker/

et des tutos français pour regler firefox / pas de logiciels ou de trucs chelou, si ça te plait pas, tu désactives et basta.

http://astuces.jeanviet.info/videos...ervees-aux-americains-grace-a-foxyproxy.htm#2


2-Y'a aussi la possibilité de payer un VPN comme proposé précédemment par Bompi.
C'est vrai que pour 3 mois ça va pas te couter énormément, mais je ferais un test avec un proxy d'abord (les gratuits brident souvent le P2P)


3-Ou ! certaines box (comme Free) proposent en Natif OpenVpn (client et serveur), si tes parents ont une box comme ça, tu peux régler ton propre VPN et rebondir sur la box de tes parents pour surfer tranquillou.
Je n'ai pas encore testé mais d’après ce que j'ai lu, ça marche plutôt bien, ça permet en plus d’accéder a un HD externe branché a la box ou un NAS de façon sécurisé.


Surfez ...


----------



## bompi (17 Mars 2017)

Au passage : l'avantage des VPN est qu'on les utilise pour _tous_ les protocoles et sur les appareils de son choix. Ainsi j'ai configuré des accès aux VPN sur tous mes téléphones et tous mes ordinateurs.
On peut aussi configurer les VPN pour ne rediriger que certains flux.


----------



## fousfous (17 Mars 2017)

Globalement je privilégierais plutôt un service gratuit, mais un proxy ça risque de ne fonctionner que sur le Mac? Ou ça peut aussi fonctionner sur mon iPhone et mon iPad?
C'est une livebox que mes parents ont, donc je sais pas si ça marcherai ni comment faire.


----------



## kaos (17 Mars 2017)

Le proxy ne marcheras que sur le "Navigateur" ou sur le "Mac" .

Moi quand j'ai utilisé ça, je ne voulais pas installé de logiciels, ce n'est qu'un espèce de chemin que l'on donne au navigateur, ou dans une extension de navigateur, ou dans les prefs systèmes du Mac.

Avantage, gratuit, pas d'install , mais il faut faire le tri dans les proxys suivant leur avantages et inconvénients, d'ou les sites que j'ai donné qui détaillent leur caractéristiques. 

Coté VPN, fait un saut dans l’interface de ta box pour voir, je laisse la place a Bombi sur ce térrain, je n'ai utilisé qu'une fois un VPN (avec loogiciel) sur Mac, je me suis retrouvé avec le débit d'un modem 56k  pour aller plus vite fallait payer.


----------



## kaos (17 Mars 2017)

bompi a dit:


> Au passage : l'avantage des VPN est qu'on les utilise pour _tous_ les protocoles et sur les appareils de son choix. Ainsi j'ai configuré des accès aux VPN sur tous mes téléphones et tous mes ordinateurs.
> On peut aussi configurer les VPN pour ne rediriger que certains flux.



C'est un VPN auquel tu es abonné ? Y a til une différence avec le VPN présent dans la Freebox ?
J'ai très très envie de m'y frotter


----------



## fousfous (17 Mars 2017)

Ah oui en effet si ça ne fonctionne qu'avec le navigateur et sur le mac ça ne va pas m'être très utile en effet.
Mais sinon vous connaissez pas un PVN gratuit qui permet juste de donner l'impression que je suis en france? Sans avoir besoin de toutes les autres fonctions qui ne me seraient pas très utiles.


----------



## kaos (17 Mars 2017)

Un VPN sera aussi appliqué a ton Mac et a ton navigateur , tu veux bien surfer comme si tu était en Fr, donc tu peux router un proxy dans tes prefs systemes si tu veux que tout l'ordinateur utilise ce prioxy soit uniquement Firefox par exemple car tu ne veux pas ce proxy avec itunes ou d'autres app .

vu ?

Un proxy c'est juste un chemin avec une Ip masquée comme si tu venait de tel ou tel endroit.

Le VPN lui est bien plus complexe, ta connexion va être encapsulée et cryptée en plus des mêmes paramètres que le proxy.

_Tu pensais que ça serait appliqué a quoi a part ton Mac et ou le navigateur ? 

PS: Tu peux créer une session de base avec Firefox et essayer un ou deux Proxy et/ou VPN, une fois que t'as maitrisé le truc, tu supprime et tu passe sur ta session._


----------



## fousfous (17 Mars 2017)

Bah j'aimerai que ce soit appliqué à mon iPad et mon iPhone et à toutes les applications que j'utilise, parce que c'est surtout les applications qui vont bloquer sinon (je pense surtout à molotov)


----------



## kaos (17 Mars 2017)

Alors faut voir du coté des VPN comme le soulignait Bompi qui l'utilise avec plusieurs appareils, et bien entendu faudra passer a la caisse, mais pour 3 mois, tu vas pas te ruiner 

Mes compétences s’arrêtent là ...


----------



## bompi (17 Mars 2017)

Avant de choisir un VPN, il faut bien s'assurer qu'il propose des services compatibles avec les ordinateurs/téléphones/tablettes que l'on compte utiliser. Mais pratiquement tous sont utilisables sur le quintette macOS/Windows/Linux/iOS/Android.

Pour NewsHosting, je me contente de suivre ses instructions pour ajouter les configurations. Pour PureVPN, j'utilise sur iOS et Android leur application, qui est assez pratique (choix du pays à la volée). PureVPN fonctionne _aussi_ sur mon Passport (Blackberry ).

Quand j'ai un nouvel appareil, je commence toujours par y configurer une connexion à un serveur français et une connexion à un serveur britannique. Avec le Brexit, je changerai peut-être d'habitude...


----------



## fousfous (17 Mars 2017)

Le problème c'est qu'ils sont tous payant ceux la, il doit bien en exister des gratuits juste pour changer de pays non?


----------



## kaos (17 Mars 2017)

Quelle clairvoyance


----------



## fousfous (21 Mars 2017)

Je viens de m'acheter un routeur wifi (juste le routeur, pas de modem), je me demande si il serait possible de lui associer une adresse IP française pour que tout les appareils connecté pensent être en france.


----------



## bompi (22 Mars 2017)

Euh... comment espères-tu lui attribuer une "adresse IP française", à ton routeur ? 

Je ne vois pas bien ce que tu comptes faire.


----------



## r e m y (22 Mars 2017)

fousfous a dit:


> Je viens de m'acheter un routeur wifi (juste le routeur, pas de modem), je me demande si il serait possible de lui associer une adresse IP française pour que tout les appareils connecté pensent être en france.



C'est la box internet (ou le modem) qui est relié à internet et se voit attribuer une adresse IP permettant de le localiser géographiquement... ton routeur, qui n'est que sur ton réseau local, a une adresse IP sur le réseau local, mais pas d'adresse IP externe!


----------



## fousfous (22 Mars 2017)

bompi a dit:


> Euh... comment espères-tu lui attribuer une "adresse IP française", à ton routeur ?
> 
> Je ne vois pas bien ce que tu comptes faire.


Bah un peu comme on fait pour le mac  Une sorte de VPN ou de proxy mais directement intégré au routeur


----------



## bompi (22 Mars 2017)

Je crois que tu confonds un peu les différentes caractéristiques des appareils.
Comme l'explique *r e m y* ci-dessus, l'adresse IP t'est allouée par ton fournisseur d'accès (FAI), tout simplement parce que le FAI attribue une adresse publique à ton boîtier. Il dispose en effet d'un lot d'adresses (on parle de plages) qui lui ont été allouées et qu'il attribue comme il lui convient aux boîtiers connectés.
Ça, tu n'y peux rien. Tout au plus tu peux passer à un abonnement pour avoir une adresse publique fixe. Mais elle sera toujours déterminée par ton FAI et dans une plage donnée, laquelle plage est géographiquement connue comme étant en France.

Ce que tu peux faire :

faire comme un professionnel et avoir une ligne privée, acheter ton adresse ou ta plage d'adresses et affecter cette adresse (ou une de ces adresses) à ton boîtier professionnel ; pour autant je crains que cette adresse soit localisée correctement par les systèmes de traçage : si tu utilises cette adresse à Stockholm, on le saura, même si elle fait partie d'une plage d'adresse allouée à un professionnel français...
ceci ne présente pas vraiment d'intérêt.
souscrire à un VPN (c'est le plus simple)
construire toi-même ton VPN :
il existe des appareils dédiés à cette tâche ;
tu peux aussi configurer une machine sous Linux pour qu'elle fasse office de serveur puis que tu configures ton boîtier pour te permettre d'accéder à ce serveur depuis l'extérieur (ça, ce n'est pas le plus compliqué) ; tu devrais pouvoir faire ce genre de chose avec un simple Raspberry PI, ce qui n'est pas cher (voir ici et là).

Note cependant qu'utiliser ta connexion comme serveur VPN ne te donnera pas des performances très satisfaisantes, sauf si tu as une excellente connexion à Internet (la fibre, une connexion symétrique ou de l'ADSL véloce).


----------



## fousfous (22 Mars 2017)

Enfin maintenant que je suis en Suede me faire mon propre VPN c'est compromis non?
Mais donc c'est pas possible de se mettre un VPN directement sur le routeur? Et j'ai pas envie de dépenser de l'argent pour ca, il n'y a vraiment pas des VPN gratuit qui pourraient me situer en france?


----------



## kaos (22 Mars 2017)

Tu devrais pouvoir utiliser un proxy sur ton routeur, je te conseil néanmoins de te faire la main avec un addon Firefox, y'en à pleins.
L'avantage c'est que si tu merde avec un module firefox, tu peux continuer a surfer et chercher des infos avec safari.
Si sur le routeur tu fais une boulette, t'as plus de web jusqu'a la localisation du mauvais paramètre.

Une fois que tu auras bien maitrisé ton truc avec firefox, trouvé un site qui répertorie les bon proxy, plus ils sont anonyme et plus ils sont éphémères, d’où les liens que je t'ai donné en début de fil.

Le probleme c'est que tu veux le beurre et l'argent du beurre, avoir une IP Fr est facile, mais en gratuit on es souvent limité, pour avoir la meme chose sur tout tes appreils et faire du streaming ... pas de secret.

En revanche, faudra fouiner dans les proxys dispo et leur limites en terme de bande


----------



## r e m y (22 Mars 2017)

Quant aux VPN gratuits, il n'est pas inutile de se demander pourquoi ils le sont...
Il ne faut pas oublier qu'en passant par un VPN, tous nos flux internet passent par ce serveur. Proposer ce service gratuit peut être un joli "pot de miel"!


----------



## fousfous (22 Mars 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Quant aux VPN gratuits, il n'est pas inutile de se demander pourquoi ils le sont...
> Il ne faut pas oublier qu'en passant par un VPN, tous nos flux internet passent par ce serveur. Proposer ce service gratuit peut être un joli "pot de miel"!


Si j'active le VPN que pour molotov par exemple je ne pense pas trop risquer pour ma vie privée


----------



## r e m y (22 Mars 2017)

fousfous a dit:


> Si j'active le VPN que pour molotov par exemple je ne pense pas trop risquer pour ma vie privée



C'est sûr. 
Verifie quand même que tu n'as pas les références de ta carte bancaire sur Molotov (si tu as souscrit la version payante)

Et quand tu utilises Molotov, évite toute application Internet (Safari, Mail, iTunes, ...) et bloque la synchronisation iCloud ou DropBox.


----------



## fousfous (22 Mars 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est sûr.
> Verifie quand même que tu n'as pas les références de ta carte bancaire sur Molotov (si tu as souscrit la version payante)
> 
> Et quand tu utilises Molotov, évite toute application Internet (Safari, Mail, iTunes, ...) et bloque la synchronisation iCloud ou DropBox.


Tu as du remarqué que je limitais les paiements  (surtout tout ce qui est abonnement)
C'est pas sensé être chiffré la synchronisation iCloud?


----------



## r e m y (22 Mars 2017)

fousfous a dit:


> Tu as du remarqué que je limitais les paiements  (surtout tout ce qui est abonnement)
> C'est pas sensé être chiffré la synchronisation iCloud?



Je ne suis pas sûr que tout soit chiffré et même si c'est le cas, est-ce chiffré de bout en bout, c'est à dire chiffré sur le Mac puis envoyé et stocké sous forme chiffrée?


----------



## fousfous (22 Mars 2017)

Normalement c'est chiffré de bout en bout, la seule différence avec un appareil iOS par exemple c'est qu'Apple dispose de la clé pour lire.
Mais si on intercepte les données normalement on ne peut pas les lire


----------



## r e m y (22 Mars 2017)

fousfous a dit:


> Normalement c'est chiffré de bout en bout, la seule différence avec un appareil iOS par exemple c'est qu'Apple dispose de la clé pour lire.
> Mais si on intercepte les données normalement on ne peut pas les lire



Tu es sûr de ça? Je ne trouve rien sur le site d'Apple à ce sujet...
Si tu as un lien vers les pages qui donnent ces infos, je suis preneur.


----------



## fousfous (22 Mars 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Tu es sûr de ça? Je ne trouve rien sur le site d'Apple à ce sujet...
> Si tu as un lien vers les pages qui donnent ces infos, je suis preneur.


Bah déjà ca me semble logique et ca avait beaucoup parlé de ca avec l'affaire de l'année dernière


----------



## ScapO (22 Mars 2017)

Ce n'est pas Opéra qui intègre un vpn gratuit ?

Édition pour lien : http://www.opera.com/fr/computer/mac  mais je ne sais pas si on peut se loguer en France?


----------



## fousfous (22 Mars 2017)

ScapO a dit:


> Ce n'est pas Opéra qui intègre un vpn gratuit ?
> 
> Édition pour lien : http://www.opera.com/fr/computer/mac  mais je ne sais pas si on peut se loguer en France?


Le problème c'est que ca ne fonctionne que sur opéra (logique)


----------

